

Using Gephi (open source graph vis software) to visualise Lanyrd's topic data - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2011/visualising/

======
simonw
Here's Matt Biddulph's resulting visualisation, it's pretty fascinating:
<http://www.hackdiary.com/misc/lanyrd-tags/>

The interactive itself uses the Seadragon Ajax library:
<http://expression.microsoft.com/en-us/gg413361>

